# Need Feedback on Electronic Calls



## GO U S A (Jan 9, 2011)

OK. I'm getting a new electronic call. From all I've read on here, you pretty much get what you pay for. I'm down to 4 choices and I'd like to get your feedback on them.

If you had a choice between these four, which would you pick and why?

Wildlife Technologies-The Mighty Adam
MAD Minaska Big Country Bandit
Burnham Brothers-Compucaller III
Foxpro Firestorm

Thanks for your help!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum GO U S A

Firestorm hands down. Great caller and even better customer service.
I've heard people try to talk up the Mighty atom and they seem to like the sounds (IDK if they know a good one from a bad one)But their CS is terrible one user said that the guy started yelling at him LOL.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

welcome to the pt.:ditto:what youngdon said.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the Minaska Ultimate One and I am pleased with it. If you can listen to the Minaska and a fox pro to compare the sound try to do so. JMHO ET


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Firestrom by Foxpro! I have been using the Fx3 and a friend is using the Firestorm and Havn't had any trouble out of it. Foxpro has more opions to make your caller fit you the way you need it. Customer service is hands down the best in the market! Foxpro callers are designed by hunters for hunters.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the Firestorm and only have 1 complaint. It is nothing to do with the Firestorm just my eyes. I have a REALLY


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

my computer skills aint that great as well. But the screen print is small and I have to have glasses on to see. The FX3 has a number readout that is far easier to read but you have to remember the number to your specific call or have a cheat sheet you can read. I have not used or hunted with the other callers but the Firestorm and FX3 are good callers with great product support. Go to ALL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I give up I dont know whats going on. go to gofoxpro.com or allpredatorcalls.com and they have all kinds of info.Hope that helps. Sorry for this mess.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As far as reading your remote goes I may have a cheap fix for you. Go to the local drugstore and look for a product the size of a credit card with a magnifier strip on it. Old people carry them in their wallets to read the check in restaurants(right Rick:roflmao tape it (with clear tapeLOL) to the remote right across the readout. My friend did it to his cell phone and it works great.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess I need to keep lookin but the ones i have bought already set to close to magnify. They work if i space them 5 inches away. That dont work either


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I guess I need to keep lookin but the ones i have bought already set to close to magnify. They work if i space them 5 inches away. That dont work either


 BidD-- as for the computer just turn up the zoom- bottom right above the time-- at least on my computer.

My safety glasses I wear at work have a bifocal on the bottom of the lenses and you can get whatever power you need, nice clear lens and won't effect your shooting as your looking through the clear part, and if you want to read something just look down. hope this helps.


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

just to add in...if you decide on the FoxPro i've got someone locally who distributes them...and at a very good price. his price on the Firestorm is $346.00 plus shipping. let me know if you decide on that one and i'll get you his contact info.

riggs


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

For what it's worth, i've had the Foxpro FX3 and the FX5 (both $500 + calls) and I haven't been really happy with them. I have had issues with the speakers sounding poor, batteries dying fast, and remotes working intermittently on both units.

Foxpro sponsors most every predator site out there (except this one) so there is plenty of good to read, but not always a lot of open and honest reviews. I think it's a great company with really good support, I just haven't been happy with the things mentioned above.

I'm looking at Minaska and Wildlife Technologies for my next call.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a foxpro scorpion and really got to use it last weekend during a 24hr hunt, worked great good sound batteries lasted for ever, used it on 3 diffrent hour long calls and changed sounds with no problems only has 1 speaker but it is loud as you need it to be. Worked for me and im happy with it.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> For what it's worth, i've had the Foxpro FX3 and the FX5 (both $500 + calls) and I haven't been really happy with them. I have had issues with the speakers sounding poor, batteries dying fast, and remotes working intermittently on both units.
> 
> Foxpro sponsors most every predator site out there (except this one) so there is plenty of good to read, but not always a lot of open and honest reviews. I think it's a great company with really good support, I just haven't been happy with the things mentioned above.
> 
> I'm looking at Minaska and Wildlife Technologies for my next call.


Chris you can go with me to try out my Minaska Ultimate One.


----------



## GO U S A (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! All good information. Still not decided, but probably either Foxpro or Wildlife Technologies. Gonna see if I can listen to them side by side.


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

go to phantom predator calls and check em out. They have a wirless call w/remote that works up to 150 yds away. They use these little sound cards that come with that hold 10 sounds each. the call is priced at $149.00. It is also set to work with a decoy....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.phantomcalls.com


----------

